# Weird looking spot on rear leg



## tegee26 (Apr 25, 2018)

Hello V community,

First, I apologize in advance because I remember seeing a similar post regarding this issue. And did a search and came up empty!

Our 6-month old female V has developed this bump/spot on her hind leg on back. We just noticed it so I don't know how long it's been there. I am assuming not long because we are constantly with her. Anyway, any help/insight would be greatly appreciated before we take her to the vet unnecessarily.

Btw: sorry for the bad pics.....she won't stand still long enough to focus the camera.

Many thanks as always for the wonderful advice we always receive on this forum.........


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Hard to tell from the picture, but possibly a lick granuloma. Have you noticed her licking it a lot. 
Not sure that they are common in pups. I've only seen them mature dogs. 

Maybe you were thinking of a histoma.
That does not look like a new histoma to me.
They normally start out looking like a smooth wart like bump. Although they can look a little nasty, before they go away. That's not normally till 2 to 3 months later.

My only other thought is ringworm, but it doesn't really look like ringworm to me.

I'd have the vet look at it either way. Lick granuloma are normally treated with antibiotics, and then keeping the dog from licking it. Histomas has will go away on their own. If that's what it is.
If the vet is unsure, he would probably do a biopsy.


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

T, that looks pretty angry, I'd send the pic to the vet.

Whenever I see a leg wound I think some type of exercise injury, either causing the wound itself or her licking it in an attempt at relieving the discomfort. As I recall she was on antibiotics recently, yes? Is she still on them? That would tend to rule out some infection and support some type of muscle injury and licking. Is she limping?


----------



## tegee26 (Apr 25, 2018)

gingerling said:


> T, that looks pretty angry, I'd send the pic to the vet.
> 
> Whenever I see a leg wound I think some type of exercise injury, either causing the wound itself or her licking it in an attempt at relieving the discomfort. As I recall she was on antibiotics recently, yes? Is she still on them? That would tend to rule out some infection and support some type of muscle injury and licking. Is she limping?



Just came back from Vet. Glad I went. They don't think it's anything serious. She identified it as a Histiocytoma (texasred was right); which was explained to me as a short-term issue. And should self heal in 1-2 months. She said it can be common in younger dogs due to their lack of immune system. Our V does not seem bothered by it and doesn't lick it, etc. They were going to aspirate it, but the vet said it can have a tendency to come back with false reading. And it was $175....ouch. She said she would rather see us keep a very close eye on it and monitor for growth. It is 12mm now, so I have a way to measure it at home and will measure weekly for now. Again, luckily our V is not bothered by it.

So all is good for now and will monitor.......will keep you posted.

Thanks everyone for your help!


----------

